# Pigeons as a clock



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Maggie gets me up every day in time to get ready for work. It’s gotten so that I don’t even need a clock. I hear her getting up, stomping out of her bedroom (she stomps, trust me) and then she heads for the sunroom/kitchenette waiting for me to get up. This morning I would’ve overslept if it hadn’t been for her. I heard her getting up and I looked at the clock and it was like “Oh my God, if she hadn’t woken me up, I would’ve been behind schedule.” I remember getting up 15 minutes ahead of time but I thought, “I’ll just lie here for 15 minutes and then I’ll get up.” If it hadn’t been for Maggie, I wouldn’t have gotten up 15 minutes later because I was sound asleep until she started her stomping routine in the morning. I can’t figure out how she knew what time it was because she seems to wake up at that time even if I’m not awake (weekends). She just seems to know it.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Check she didn't steal your watch 

My ferals wake me up by marching up and down the bedroom window ledge (in heavy boots, by the sound of it!) outside when they are ready to start their day, but the actual time varies according to when it gets light in the morning.

John


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Garye, it does my heart good to read of your relationship with Maggie. After feeding your ferals for so long it is wonderful you have your very own and she sounds like a terrific little girl.

How cute that she helps you out in the morning.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

That is so cute. I remember when I had my two indoor chickens, Spike especially was an alarm clock. She would start her "Errrrrrrrrrrrrrrr. Errrrr Errrr Errrr Errrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr......." at about sunrise. If I wasn't ready to get up I would just take her back to bed and tuck her under the top cover where she would snuggle down and go back to sleep.  Lucky for me that chickens go to sleep when they're in the dark hehe.


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

They do stomp, don't they? It makes me smile to hear that impetuous sound in the morning. My Snowflake punctuates his footstomps with a low, growly, "ooo-wooo-wooooooo," that I belive tanslates to, "Hurry up and get down here with my breakfast, woman!"


----------



## Poulette (Feb 5, 2002)

My ringneck doves wake up my pigeon, who adds his loud voice to this opera to the sun  Then we all get up together  

Poulette


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Before, I had no idea how LOUD they could be in the mornings until I had Maggie. I don't even think I need my alarm clock anymore. She's loud enough and I might say, accurate enough. Even with the window shades down, this bird somehow knows what time it is.

I swear they must have an internal clock built inside of them.


----------



## Poulette (Feb 5, 2002)

Yes I agree with you, they are connected to the nature, even if they live in our human house


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

*Not If They Are Roosters!*



maryjane said:


> That is so cute. I remember when I had my two indoor chickens, Spike especially was an alarm clock. She would start her "Errrrrrrrrrrrrrrr. Errrrr Errrr Errrr Errrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr......." at about sunrise. If I wasn't ready to get up I would just take her back to bed and tuck her under the top cover where she would snuggle down and go back to sleep.  Lucky for me that chickens go to sleep when they're in the dark hehe.


For as long as he lived, Emmet the rooster slept in the kitchen. He had a cushion that was very comfy. We were never late for anything with that bird around. It's true that roosters begin the celebration of another day on the way, at 3:30 am. On the morning he passed, it was after his first announcement that the sun would soon be rising.
When my house pigeons, Sammy and Romey, were free to roam the house, they slept on the top of the door to my bedroom. They would wake me before the alarm went off bu standing on my chest and staring at me.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Uh, Garye? Golly, I'm really sorry to tell you this (on the other hand, since you were NOT late for work, I will!)...but, uh, Squeaks has been communicating with Maggie! He told her all about the stomping bit!

Y'see, before my Scottish Fold kitty, Bubba, died, he would always wake me by yanking on my hair, purring in my ear, or gently pawing my face. Squeaks' home is right next to my bed. One morning, Bubba's plan wasn't working and I KNOW Bubba asked Squeaks to help. Squeaks had a bell that I had hung by his basket _months_ before. That morning, for the FIRST time, Squeaks started ringing that bell. From a few pecks to make it "ding," to grabbing and shaking the living daylights out of it! It worked...I got up!

After Bubba died, Squeaks would sometimes ring his bell, especially if my 3 cats wanted me up too! THEN, if that didn't work, he would STOMP from the small platform about an inch high off the bottom, onto the bottom tray itself. Then, he'd go to a tree limb across a back corner, climb on and STOMP back down...back and forth! Talk about persistent!

So, yes, I understand AND completely empathsize...Squeaks, of course is QUITE proud of himself, knowing that he helped Maggie HELP YOU! 

No greater love for their person, has a pij who doesn't want to see his owner/mate(?) late for work!!

With sympathy and (sorry-been there done that!) LOTS of laughter... 

Shi
& Squeaks


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

> Uh, Garye? Golly, I'm really sorry to tell you this (on the other hand, since you were NOT late for work, I will!)...but, uh, Squeaks has been communicating with Maggie! He told her all about the stomping bit!



I knew it came from somewhere.  

I will tell you this, Maggie is a quick learner!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Garye said:


> I knew it came from somewhere.
> 
> I will tell you this, Maggie is a quick learner!


LOL! 
That's JUST what Squeaks said! He said he was VERY pleased by how quickly Maggie learned. Of course, according to Squeaks, she had a LOT of incentive to do so!  

Then again, he _is_ a great teacher! He also thinks that she will employ some special "tricks" of her own...a very talented pij, says Squeaks!

We send love, hugs and scritches!  

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Yahhhh, like most Creatures, Pigeons and Dovers are disposed to be 'up' at dawn, and learn quickly to co-relate meaningful things with times of Day or evening, whenever a pattern is there for them to note.


Everyone here adjusts to my wacky schedule, which is Beddy-Bye at dawn, sleep till noon, then 'up', and new arrives learn it fast from the ones already used to it.


I can wake up at noonish, and everything in here is silent and serene...so tranquil..! I lay a few moments savoring it, then, the moment my feet hit the floor...it begins...

Sounds of Wings, Arooo!-Kuh-Rooo!s, take offs, landings, squabbles over perches or Seed Bowls...and all the many various sounds they can make...

And conversely, right around as dawn approaches...everyone is quiet, settled in, sleepy-head faces...the three Doves and the Cockateil fly to the Headboard and perch there...and, I turn off the lights, climb under the covers, and turn off the last light...

With small exceptions, that is the way it goes here..!


Phil
l v


----------



## Fever (May 28, 2007)

Poulette said:


> My ringneck doves wake up my pigeon, who adds his loud voice to this opera to the sun  Then we all get up together
> 
> Poulette



Mine too! I have three ringnecks and only one of them sings, but he's enough. The balcony pigeons start just a little earlier than the dove, when I can't even tell the sun is coming up.

I've even experimented on the doves a couple of times to test their clocks. Even if I cover the window with a heavy blanket, they still sing at about the same time. I've tried visiting them in the evening after it's dark, turning on the light, and feeding them. They will open their eyes, but won't leave their perches to eat. If I leave the lights on for an hour, they won't move. They know it's night time some how, and not even their seed greed will overcome it.


----------

